# ATI radeon 9200 and directX 9.0?



## cyannben (Jan 22, 2005)

I am thinking of buying an ATI radeon 9200 128 or 256MB and I'm wondering if it fully supports directX9.0.
(there is an indication about directX8.1 on)

I use the on-board 64MB card on a pentium4 3.4 for the time being which does support 9.0.

I intend to work on 3dsmax, maya, cad, premiere and games.
Which card do you recommend?

thanks


----------



## MoreLight (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello, I'm just putting in my non-expert 2 cents since I own and have been using the ATI 9200 SE version 128MB which I know is not the same as the 9200 you are thinking about buying but I believe there is some similarity when it comes to the "guts" of the card.

I bought this one as a cheap upgrade from my PCI 7500 and am pretty happy with it but if the 9200 is anything like 9200SE in terms of DirectX 9 it will run the games like Far Cry and even Doom 3 but it has to be on lowest settings even when I overclock the Vid card using the Rad Linker program. I use Photoshop 7.0 for image editing and it has no problems running that nor does it have a problem with the movie editor Sony (Sonic Foundry) Vegas 4.0. I can even run those 2 together with no problems. From this standpoint I think the 9200 is capable of running things designed for DX9 but just struggles with them. I am personally thinking of getting a 9600 Pro with 256 MB or 9800 Pro with 128 MB. Those 2 cards are compatible and designed for DX9. I believe the lowest card in the ATI line designed for DX9 is the 9550 but I am not 100% positive.

Just an opinion from an owner of an ATI 9200SE. I'm pretty happy with the card but I think I need more and you probably will too if you game with graphic intensive games. I'm inexperienced when it comes to how this would handle a graphics program like CAD or Macromedia Flash.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cyannben (Jan 22, 2005)

Thank u for the tips!


----------

